# Poem.....The Last Battle



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

This poem was sent to me today from a dear friend in hopes it helps my family to let go....

For this - - the last battle - - can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years,
Through happiness, laughter, sadness and tears.
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only stay with me until the end.
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do.
We've been so close – we two – these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Author Unknown.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

*Poem......The Last Battle*

I have tears in my eyes as I write this. I am so very sorry for your loss! You did everything you could and I hope in time will have peace.:hug:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a beautiful poem. I think that is what most of our dogs would say to us when that time comes. But it is so very very hard.


----------



## giga12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

